# Larissa Reis IFBB Pro



## Curt James (Jan 21, 2013)

*LARISSA REIS IFBB PRO FIGURE "THIS IS MY STORY" 
*By Rosetta Mortati

LARISSA REIS IFBB PRO FIGURE "THIS IS MY STORY" By : Rosetta Mortati 2012 - YouTube

*Published on Mar 8, 2012*
Proudly presenting to all the readers of CulturaFisica.it and Musclesportmag.com IFBB PRO FIGURE "LARISSA REIS" We can see her Beauty that cannot be forgotten ever, but what really makes this person beautiful and unforgettable is her inner beauty as a person but most of all as an athlete. This is her story...
http://www.larissareis.net


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## WINSTON (Jan 26, 2013)

great girl but dont like the tatoos


----------



## WizarD.of.Oz (Jan 26, 2013)

HoTtT!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2013)

Larissa Reis by Gondy Man - YouTube


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 30, 2013)

She is a Goddess.


----------



## jtwannagrow (Jan 31, 2013)

Had the chance to meet her at a expo and she is smokin!!!


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (Jan 31, 2013)

She recently got married didn't she?


----------



## WINSTON (Feb 9, 2013)

any relation to bob reis former mr america


----------



## exphys88 (Feb 9, 2013)

ewww


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 9, 2013)

WINSTON said:


> any relation to bob reis former mr america



She is Brazilian


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 9, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> ewww



Lol that's international figure.  My state that's physique size maybe even BB.  Don't worry, its WAY more than Anavar.


----------



## TVL (Nov 23, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Lol that's international figure.  My state that's physique size maybe even BB.  Don't worry, its WAY more than Anavar.



So she would be using harder aas you think? Such as what?


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 24, 2013)

Anavar
Primo
HGH
Masteron
EQ
Winstrol
possibly Tbol and or Anadrol
Tren
Test


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 24, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Anavar
> Primo
> HGH
> Masteron
> ...


sounds like a good run right there


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 24, 2013)

sit on my face!!!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 24, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Larissa Reis by Gondy Man - YouTube



That's some damn good soft core!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 24, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> ewww



Negged for being a closet homo.


----------



## TVL (Nov 24, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Anavar
> Primo
> HGH
> Masteron
> ...


Seriously that much? Puts me to shame lmao


----------



## SheriV (Nov 25, 2013)

you think tren really?

I fuckin love tbol


----------



## WINSTON (Nov 26, 2013)

elle parle portugese too .. looks great but i hate tatoos


----------

